# mk 677 for my wife



## aon1 (May 6, 2017)

I'm just starting to research this because I really wasn't interested , I more focused on hgh, but the wife is interested , she don't like shots everyday. Is this a good alternative for women , any issues ect. I'm just starting my reading as I get time for her so any info pertaining to mk677 and female usage is appreciated.


----------



## aon1 (May 6, 2017)

Well I hoped there would have been a few who's wives had ran it,but with the veiws and no response I'm guessing I'll just have to post up my wife's results . She's decided to give it a go hopefully it works for her and I can post up some good info .


----------



## squatster (May 7, 2017)

Sorry man - I love mk-677 for my self but no nothing about it for woman at all. 
The one that would know would have been mango Magnus but un fortunately he isn't with us any


----------



## squatster (May 7, 2017)

I would think Elvia would know also


----------



## aon1 (May 7, 2017)

Only thing I've found so far that really worries me about it is the hunger everyone seems to experience. Im afraid it may cause to large an issue for her diet, like most wives her goal isn't to be my size.

Magnus definitely knew his shit, maybe I can get him to pm me on the other board or something if he has some input. Just a guess he's not far away....lol

Would definitely like to hear elvias input if he has any also


----------



## aon1 (May 13, 2017)

An update the wife started the mk677. She started at a low dose only noticable issue so far is she's having trouble falling asleep, this is definitely the mk because my wife falls asleep so easy it makes me jelious, literally 2-5 min and she's out. No weight gain or hunger issues yet, will probably bump to full dose in the next week.Note she is on keto right now so things may change when she starts carb cycling next week.


----------



## squatster (May 15, 2017)

What's her dose now?
First timeI did it from one supplier -i would pass out at night- the second one - i would have to take out at 6pm to go to bed at 10 or 11pm.


----------



## aon1 (May 16, 2017)

She just started at 10 we are going to try to bump to 20 in the next few days....if the sleep doesn't line out we may have to try a different supplier....I tried it a few days to make sure it wasnt just her and at the same 10 ....I saw day light a few mornings before getting an hour or two sleep....my tren probably made.it worse but that's gotta change. Other than the sleep she's had no real issues ...I think her hands were a little puffy/stiff one morning but that could have been cause by the work she was doing


----------



## aon1 (May 18, 2017)

Ok this is where she's at with the mk ....squatsters taking it around six helped a bunch with the sleep... thanks for the info...

She has run it at 20 and hated it ...didn't feel good ...no sleep... anxiety...ect and really she's after anti aging so the 10 dose is better anyway....from what I've found the hgh increase is close to maxed at 10 which is what brings the anti aging ....bumping to a higher dose just raises igf which is more the muscle building side so for her more than the 10 is just more sides for nothing ...we are going to try different suppliers to find one if possible that can taken at bed time as that's when the body heals so would think best time for peak...

She claims to notice suttle anti aging already I'm thinking wish full thinking but it's possible and hey if she feels better then something has worked....will post again after had time to see some real results but for now it seems to be a good choice for her and working


----------



## HorrorT (May 22, 2017)

I'm not to sure if id ever give this to my wife I gained a lot of weight on this product! so unless your wife is wanting to gain muscle and weight then yes but other then that noway


----------



## aon1 (May 23, 2017)

HorrorT said:


> I'm not to sure if id ever give this to my wife I gained a lot of weight on this product! so unless your wife is wanting to gain muscle and weight then yes but other then that noway



We've been watching the weight pretty close she doesn't mind putting on a little muscle but not wanting to be jacked so to speak....we've found so far keeping the dose at 10 she's not really gaining size , maybe a little recomp but scale has stayed pretty steady . 

Biggest issue we had was her sleep but we've pretty much beat that ...we started dosing around four hours before bed then slowly moved closer to bed time..so far it's working. We have discussed cycling it rather than staying on endlessly.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 29, 2017)

MK677 has much of the same properties as HGH, since it causes the body to create up to a dozen (or more) GH pulses throughout the day.  It will help with weight loss, provided you can keep the diet in check, if used for a few months in a row.  Men tend to lose the weight on their stomach, while women lose the weight on their upper thighs.  That surprised the researchers.

Taking it at 10mg a day will not make her buff or help her get huge muscles, to be honest.  It WILL help in recovery and repair, it will help her skin to look younger, and help her hair to be healthier looking.  All of those are far more important to women than men, so she might like it for that alone.

Just like HGH, it is recommended to take MK677 for many months in a row, with the best results found at 8 months and onwards.  The fat loss really starts to happen at month 2.


----------

